# Dethecus-Warclan



## Schmausil (7. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Die Hordengilde Warclan auf Dethecus sucht noch aktive Hexenmeister, Schurken und Heiler(außer Schamanen).
Wir haben erfolgreich Hakkar in Zg gelegt und in Aq20 aufgrund der fehlenden Hexer leider nur Kurinaxx.
Sobald es möglich ist werden wir alle leveln und dann die 25er Instanzen in Angriff nehmen.
Die Gilde zeichnet sich durch eine sehr nette Stimmung unter den Membern und den Wappenrock aus.
Man sollte schon mindestens lvl 58 sein und Ehrfahrung in WoW haben. Equip technisch gibt es, da das bei tBC eh nichtig ist, keine Voraussetzungen, man sollte allerdings seine Klasse spielen können.
Bei Interesse kann man sich ingame bei einem Member melden oder im Forum auf http://dethecus-warclan.de.vu/

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit Schmausil


----------

